# Considering a Ibanez RG350DX-WH



## Rapture (Aug 23, 2011)

What's good and bad about this guitar? Does anyone have experiance with it?


----------



## Ishan (Aug 23, 2011)

OK trem, crap pickups, a basswood body you may or may not like the sound of. I'd say try it, it's still pretty good if you had a change of pickups in mind.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 23, 2011)

If we're talking about the 2011 model:

Pros:
-Decent trem. The Edge Zero II seems to be a big step up from the previous Edge III.
-Great modding platform. 
-Solid hardware. The stock tuners are actually pretty good, same with the stock locking nut.
-Looks pretty killer, though that's 100% subjective.
-The newer Indo made ones seem to have better QC than the previous Korean ones.

Cons:
-Mediocre, at best, pickups.
-It's a 3xx series RG, so it's definitely not going to be Prestige or Premium quality.


----------



## faekildare (Aug 23, 2011)

I'll tried one of those before. The 2011 Models that is. The pre-2011 model actually sucked, mainly because of the Edge III bridge. The Edge Zero II bridge changed everything though. I did a review in my blog and the same review can also be found on Jemsite.

ã¶ã®ã¿ã¼ãå® The Guitar Otaku: Mid Range Ibanez Recommendations Part 1


----------



## Jason2112 (Aug 23, 2011)

If you're set on an RG350 then keep your expectations low and you'll probably be happy for a while. However for the price of a newer RG (or close to it) you can get an older RG with a better trem and pickups... and mojo! '87 - '93 RG550s are where it's at man.


----------



## ibanezRG1527 (Aug 23, 2011)

you can get a used rg550 or rg570 for the same price and itll blow the 350 away. hell, you can almost get 2 rg570's for the price of a 350 haha and theyre infinitely better guitars. in every way (accept they look a bit bland. but that just means its a great platform for modding!).

the rg550 is more like the 350. it also has a pickguard. and 90% of rg550's came with a maple fretboard. but it has the original edge trem (which is said to be the #1 floating trem ever built) and SLIGHTLY better pickups. and its japanese made so its very high quality

the rg570 is the same as the rg550 accept that they DONT have a pickguard and about 99% of them have a rosewood fretboard. everything else is the same. basswood body, maple neck, original edge trem, japanese made, etc.

make sense?

but if you honestly NEED a new guitar, save up just another couple hundred bucks and get one of the lower level prestiges (like the rg1421 or rg1451 (those are fixed bridge) of the rg1570 or rg1420 (they have a trem)).

and if thats not an option, then yes, get the rg350


----------



## BucketheadRules (Aug 23, 2011)

I've had an RG350EX for a few years now.

I think the pickups are OK, they aren't mindblowing by a long way but they get the job done. Haven't tried the Edge Zero on the 2011 models, but the Edge III on mine is NOT GOOD.

Aside from that, it's pretty good. Thinking about changing the scratchplate, if only because I'm bored of the same old look


----------



## Justin Bailey (Aug 23, 2011)

I have one of the older Korean made ones. Not a bad guitar if Ibanez is your thing, I've personally grown tired of it. The neck shape isn't my thing.


----------



## Rapture (Aug 23, 2011)

Okay, I will definatly not buy it! I'm used to a Charvel 475 Deluxe but I'm getting tired of active pickups. I will also get rid of my 7620 to get a new 6 string, so this guitar won't do it for me!


----------



## Nonservium (Aug 23, 2011)

I paid $300 for an RG520QSMT from 2000 in mint condition and it shits all over any of the new guitars in the same range from Indonesia. These gentlemen speak much truth in recommending an older model.


----------



## munizfire (Aug 24, 2011)

I was about to buy one, It's a pretty decent guitar... Obviously a pup change is in order if you get one...


THE ONLY thing that stopped me was the neck... It felt too square to my taste, too D-ish (im used to the Jackson Profile)


----------



## munizfire (Aug 24, 2011)

I was about to buy one, It's a pretty decent guitar... Obviously a pup change is in order if you get one...


THE ONLY thing that stopped me was the neck... It felt too square to my taste, too D-ish (im used to the Jackson Profile)


----------



## s4tch (Aug 25, 2011)

Rapture said:


> ...I will also get rid of my 7620 ...



Man, please PM me if you are ready to ship to Hungary.


----------



## Garremony (Aug 27, 2011)

I have one...
As people have mentioned, pups are "eh." 
Tremolo (not the new one) has done a nice job for the most part, but had some really odd issues once or twice that pretty much just fixed themselves. 
But...it's really pretty! Get one and mod it like crazy!


----------



## JPMDan (Aug 27, 2011)

Pre 2011 stay away from unless you're a fan of the Original Floyd Rose which is a Direct Replacement for the Edge III. other than trem and pickup changes it's not a bad guitar at all and should last you a good bit if you take good care of it. However if you want something good out of the box look else where.


----------

